# Bug ID request



## Thrice1337 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi All,

can you help me ID these little bugs?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

They look like temperate springtails to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Maybe springtails?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

They look just like one of the springtail species in my terrib viv.


----------

